# cohabiting leopard geckos



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

im planning on getting leopard geckos not just yet as i have alot research etc to do and sort out a viv etc but i was thinking 2 females in a viv 36inch long 18inch wide and 14inch high was planning from same clutch and making sure double of all hides so they have there own little space ive heard people say that ok as long as there female and others who only keep single not even going to look at pet stores opinion because they never keep things correct so i want to know if you co habit your geckos or keep single


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Females can be kep together usually without no problems but if you ever have a Male you can only keep one Male with multiple Females. Personally i tend to keep my Male Leo's seperate until breeding and then introduce them when needed. But usually you should be okay to keep 2 Females but ensure of you buy them from seperate sources ensure they are both quaranteened and be prepeared to have a spare set up if they dont get along so that you can split them up.
Hope this helps
Adam


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its a personal choice thing, you can keep two females together that are the same size, you just have to be aware that you need to keep an eye on them just incase one starts to bully or intimidate the other one in the future.

hopefully getting two siblings from the same clutch and having them in a spaceous viv like the one you have planned, with lots of hides you`ve probly got more chance of success.

most of mine are alone, i do have two pairs of siblings together and they have no issues, but they`re always been together from the start.


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

Atonks said:


> Females can be kep together usually without no problems but if you ever have a Male you can only keep one Male with multiple Females. Personally i tend to keep my Male Leo's seperate until breeding and then introduce them when needed. But usually you should be okay to keep 2 Females but ensure of you buy them from seperate sources ensure they are both quaranteened and be prepeared to have a spare set up if they dont get along so that you can split them up.
> Hope this helps
> Adam


no male for me with 5 human kids i have no intention of breeding i just liked the idea of 2 and females seemed better i just want to be sure they will be ok before i buy them and then get problems because i didnt research enough


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

i've got two females in a 3ft x 1.5ft and there doing perfectly well... from different parents and places, but thats not to say im saying do it its perfectly fine, it should be thou


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

you cant be sure. a large viv and lots of hides well reduce chances of bullying and fighting, but not elimanate it. it can happen out of the blue.
best thing to do is keep an eagle eye, record their wieghts and have a spare setup incase anything should go wrong.


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

ive had two female leo sisters together from when they were a few weeks old, when they were tiny, they used to curl up together in their warm hide and wouldnt seperate, but as they got older they established their own hides but they still get on amazingly! I dont see a risk in keeping two females together with multiple hides etc. I make sure they get two xl locusts each by hand feeding them ( thats all they can manage  ). I dont understand why you would have to source from different clutches? Then you would have to quarentene etc... ?


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

i could never pick between the 2 if they did become non happy but what could i uses as a temp set up while i got a second viv if things dont work out i would love to be prepared and have 2 vivs but space and money will prevent that however if i needed it id be out and get asap while getting it tho is there something i can transfer one into


----------



## tomsteele (Aug 29, 2011)

asmaa said:


> i could never pick between the 2 if they did become non happy but what could i uses as a temp set up while i got a second viv if things dont work out i would love to be prepared and have 2 vivs but space and money will prevent that however if i needed it id be out and get asap while getting it tho is there something i can transfer one into


You could use a rub i guess? With a heat mat etc.


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

tomsteele said:


> You could use a rub i guess? With a heat mat etc.


what size i have spare heat mats as im always on the look out for tarantulas when i go to places and i like to be prepared but im guessing a spider tank would be way too small


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

just partition the viv you got into two and supply a heat source either side untill there bigger? then a 2ft tank each would suffice


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

for an emergency viv and if youve not got money to throw around right now i would say just buy a RUB? 50L would be best i think, carefully pop some holes in it. 
if problems do arise later and you decide to keep them seperate, without being rushed to spend lots on a new viv.


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

trogdorable said:


> for an emergency viv and if youve not got money to throw around right now i would say just buy a RUB? 50L would be best i think, carefully pop some holes in it.
> if problems do arise later and you decide to keep them seperate, without being rushed to spend lots on a new viv.


with 5 kids not alot spare money so a rub sounds like a good plan but i dont work in litres how big is 50l 2ft size or smaller?


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i *think* they are 24 x 15 x 9


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

thanks im hoping for no problems but life aint that easy so im best prepared for all occaisions


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey, I got 2 baby leos a few weeks back, they're female (i think) been together since they hatched. After a few days one of them had a clear dominance thing going on and now the other is left with cuts on its head and a dodgy eye (not sure if they eye is a fighting wound). I've since had to split them up, I just split the viv in half with some wood, they've got plenty of room and the small victim seems to be recovering fine!

I think it's just abit of a gamble when putting 2 together, Males are more common for fighting but just because they're 2 girls doesn't mean everything is guaranteed perfect. 

Good luck!!


----------



## asmaa (May 4, 2009)

leopardgecko27045 said:


> Hey, I got 2 baby leos a few weeks back, they're female (i think) been together since they hatched. After a few days one of them had a clear dominance thing going on and now the other is left with cuts on its head and a dodgy eye (not sure if they eye is a fighting wound). I've since had to split them up, I just split the viv in half with some wood, they've got plenty of room and the small victim seems to be recovering fine!
> 
> I think it's just abit of a gamble when putting 2 together, Males are more common for fighting but just because they're 2 girls doesn't mean everything is guaranteed perfect.
> 
> Good luck!!


thanks i have read and seen a mix on this some with no worries other had some i have some time to gather more information at the minute this is a when the beardys tank is done start a leo viv giving me time to get opinions and advice i will be giving it a lot consideration and possibly thinking pay more for a very pretty patterned leo instead of getting 2 if i find more people who have had problems or even just because i really would be peeved at myself if i was one of the ones who had problems


----------

